# Psyllium Whole Husks vs. Psyllium Husks Powder



## foilswan (Apr 13, 2012)

My IBS-D has been getting a lot better, but I still have loose stools during my bowel movements (which are usually very early in the morning before I actually want to wake up). I did use Citrucel a couple months ago that helped with this problem. However, it irritated my system in other ways, probably because of the sugar. (I can't handle too much fructose. Sugar-free Citrucel also isn't an option). My mom suggested that I try psyllium, which looks like a good option since it doesn't have any of the irritants that cause me problems. However, I found two different versions of it: psyllium whole husks and psyllium husks powder. Is one more effective than the other? I'm wondering because based on my past experience, the Citrucel powder is much more effective than the tablets. Thank you!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

These items work because they absorb fluid in the intestines/bowel. Trial and error will tell you what works best for you. The closer to natural you get, the less chance of an added ingredient bothering you. That said, the powder should mix up to a smoother mix than the whole--so you need to prepare for the consistency of the drink and decide what you would rather deal with. I, for one, can toss back just about anything. DH, on the other hand, can't swallow anything lumpy (pills, etc) so he needs a fairly smooth mix. I suggest buying the smallest container you can as a test. You could even contact the manufacturer and see if they can send you samples. I don't know that one would work better than the other, unless the surface area of the powder makes it work faster (higher up in the system). I thnk it's personal preference.


----------



## foilswan (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. Each container from Yerba Prima is only about $10, so it's not a big deal if it doesn't work on the first try. Fortunately, Yerba Prima doesn't add anything to either product. I can swallow just about anything, so I think I'll try the whole husks first.


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

How did you trial and error turn out?


----------



## foilswan (Apr 13, 2012)

I haven't tried it yet. But I'll keep you posted!


----------

